# DER SCHWERE sein Adventskalender 1x



## DER SCHWERE (1 Dez. 2012)

Ich werde hier bis Weihnachten jeden tag ein Stimmungsvolles Bild Posten




​


----------



## Punisher (1 Dez. 2012)

super Weihnachtsfrauen


----------



## MetalFan (1 Dez. 2012)

Ist mir lieber als einer mit Schokolade! :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (1 Dez. 2012)

Super Idee :thumbup: und nette Mädels  :thx:


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Dez. 2012)

Sehr schöne Idee :thumbup:

und am 24. bekomm ich dann ein Nacktbild von Diane?


----------



## schiwi51 (1 Dez. 2012)

Bin schon auf die nächsten Tage gespannt ...:thumbup:


----------



## comatron (1 Dez. 2012)

Und wo genau sind jetzt die Türchen zum Öffnen ?


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Dez. 2012)

Na da bin ich schon jetzt mehr als gespannt auf die nächsten Tage! :thumbup:


----------



## Exilsachse1 (1 Dez. 2012)

Oh ja,lasset die Christmädels kommen! Dank für das schöne Bild es macht Lust auf mehr.


----------



## fvefve (2 Dez. 2012)

wenigstens etwas positives im advent


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Dez. 2012)

Der Schwere macht jeden Tag eine Frau komplett nackig.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (2 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## scudo (2 Dez. 2012)

vielen Dank, tolle Idee


----------



## djblack0 (2 Dez. 2012)

Super Idee und klasse Foto


----------



## DER SCHWERE (3 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Max100 (3 Dez. 2012)

Klasse Idee:thumbup::thx:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (4 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Fuchs2010 (4 Dez. 2012)

..ich suche das Fensterchen zum Öffnen...


----------



## DER SCHWERE (5 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2012)

Besser wie Schokolade


----------



## Punisher (5 Dez. 2012)

Rolli schrieb:


> Besser wie Schokolade


Ne gute Tafel Milka ist auch nicht zu verachten


----------



## DER SCHWERE (6 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (7 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (8 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (9 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (10 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## MetalFan (10 Dez. 2012)

Der 10. Dezember gefällt mir außerordentlich gut! :thumbup:


----------



## pofgo (10 Dez. 2012)

der 10 dezember ist echt sehenswert


----------



## Robin1234 (10 Dez. 2012)

ich hoffe es wird noch besser


----------



## DER SCHWERE (11 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Rolli (11 Dez. 2012)

Eine schöne 11


----------



## Josef84 (11 Dez. 2012)

Schöner adventskalender :thx:

Schokolade für die kleinen jungs,
die mädels für die grossen jungs


----------



## DER SCHWERE (12 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Rolli (12 Dez. 2012)

Lecker, Lecker


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (14 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2012)

Richtig schöne Euter


----------



## DER SCHWERE (15 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (16 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2012)

Schön angerichtet


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## MetalFan (17 Dez. 2012)

Das zweibeinige Rentier gefällt mir!


----------



## eis (17 Dez. 2012)

Eigentlich setzen doch die Frauen immer den Männer die Hörner auf.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Gothica (18 Dez. 2012)

eis schrieb:


> Eigentlich setzen doch die Frauen immer den Männer die Hörner auf.


Liebe Artgenossinen! Gebt ohne euren Anwalt dazu, bitte keinen Kommentar ab. engel09

@Schwerer: Tolle Idee dieser Adventkalender. Gibt es den auch mit Bildern von Männern? :drip:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (18 Dez. 2012)

@Gothica die 15 war nen Kerl​


----------



## Gothica (18 Dez. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> @Gothica die 15 war nen Kerl​


Ja schon, aber was mache ich mit nur einem Männlein. 
24 wären da schon vieeeeel besser gewesen.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (19 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (20 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## DER SCHWERE (21 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## astrosfan (22 Dez. 2012)

Hmmm, Schwerer, Bianca namnam - :thx: für die 20! :drip:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (22 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Dez. 2012)

Ja mit der würde ich auch irgendwo hinhüpfen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (23 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## congo64 (23 Dez. 2012)

und DAS entdecke ich doch glatt am 23.....:angry::angry::angry::angry:

FANTASTICO :WOW::WOW::thx:


----------



## DER SCHWERE (24 Dez. 2012)

​


----------



## Rolli (24 Dez. 2012)

Saubere Arbeit Schwerer :thumbup: und ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


----------

